# :( Portraitutre software needed....



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi guys
i am looking for a software, but i cannot. please help me.
i saw a guy using some sort of software which does portraiture effect, it had a blue background working area,with some handy tools.
i know there is a software named imagenomanic portraiture,and it is plug-in for photoshop,i have used it but the level of finishing and texture it used to give with few mouse clicks and less time consuming,was awesome,anyone know about that software.??
i tried hard to find it on google,that i get some information,but i couldn't and also that friend does not give me.
guys please help me with this software, i really need it.

there was a tool section on left side,as in photoshop,there was nothing else,just deep blue color background of software,as in case of photoshop it is gray.i am sure it was a software,i mean it is not plug-in for photoshop,cuz he double clicked the icon to run it.but he didnt let me see it name even.
please help me.:sad:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This is the imagenomic website 

Another stand alone software package is Portrait Professional

Most of the effects used in these programs can be achieved in Photoshop which is still the industry standard - CS6 is now available in beta form as a limited time free trial.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> This is the imagenomic website
> 
> Another stand alone software package is Portrait Professional
> 
> Most of the effects used in these programs can be achieved in Photoshop which is still the industry standard - CS6 is now available in beta form as a limited time free trial.


dear mod,i know these both softwares,but what i am trying to find is not this.:blush:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it looks like you asked for it 
i know there is a software named imagenomanic portraiture,and it is plug-in for photoshop,i have used it but the level of finishing and texture it used to give with few mouse clicks and less time consuming,was awesome,anyone know about that software.??


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've not used it but Portrait Professional 10 by Anthropics got good reviews in Pop Photo LINK


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi it looks like you asked for it
> i know there is a software named imagenomanic portraiture,and it is plug-in for photoshop,i have used it but the level of finishing and texture it used to give with few mouse clicks and less time consuming,was awesome,anyone know about that software.??


i am sorry for misinterpretation,i meant that i have used both imagenomanic portraiture plugin for photoshop as well as portrait professional,but they dont give that much finishing results.
i once saw a software,with blue working area background,and some tools,its finishing was awesome,i was really impressed by it,but the guy who had it,didnt give me,and neither let me know its name as well.
its a very humble request,if anyone know about it,or even name,please let me know.

p.s i tried hard to find on youtube,i mean any tutorial of it,if someone had it,and also on google images,to just know the name,if they showed in results,but all was in vain.


----------

